
Open Letter to the Free Software Movement - ed25519
https://www.dyne.org/open-letter-to-the-free-software-movement/
======
rurban
> which have shaken the long-standing leadership of the Free Software Movement
> and the GNU project.

Only the FSF, not the GNU Project.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21088690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21088690)

~~~
jaromilrojo
fixed thanks

